# Where to get an insulated double wall pot?



## northerncook (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello.

Would any one know of a place where i could buy an insulated double walled pot.  1litre capacity is large enough.

I already have one . However i would like a couple more.

To explain.  The pots have two walls or two sides. Between the inner and outer walls there is insulation  in most cases vermiculite.

The bottom part is not doubled.

Making one is possible. But brazing thin aluminum is not easy.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not familiar with a pot that has sandwiched sides and a single layer bottom.  What is its purpose?


----------



## northerncook (Oct 15, 2010)

_It's used in colder northern places.

It can almost cut your heating time in half.  Especially when it's -20c outside with some wind.

BTW the lid is also coated with some form of insulation.

It works with bottom only flame and or including side flame stoves.


You can build them yourself.

It takes two pots, one smaller than the other leaving at least 1/4" spacing where you will fill with vermiculite (pakced tight).

The smaller internal pot obviously has it's handle cut off.

Use good quality aluminum tape (aka muffler tape) to seal the inter spacing.

Use the original lid of the larger pot as a cover.

If you wish you can have some one braze an aluminum seal (ring) over the inter space and the pot rims. 


Enjoy.

_


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation.  So it's a camping utensil, meant to be used outdoors.


----------



## northerncook (Oct 15, 2010)

I edited in a more detail explanation above.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this item on google.  Not sure if it's what you are looking for.

.40


----------



## tanna7 (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.dreampot.com.au/

these are brilliant


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't been in a camping for a long time and have not used this camping tools, i think
.40 is right as I imagine the one your looking for.


----------



## Corium (Dec 16, 2011)

*Double walled pots by Kuhn Rikon*

Kuhn Rikon makes double walled pots. Available at:

Kuhn Rikon Swiss Thermal Cookware - FactoryDirect2you.com


They also have a cool single wall pot that has a melamine shell you put the pot into:

Kuhn Rikon Switzerland - Hotpan Cookware

     I looked for a long time to find these double walled pots for cooking on our wood stove. For folks that have never heard of this type of pot... They are NOT for camping. They are used to slow cook food with a very small amount of energy in a cool environment. The heat goes into the pot on the bottom, and the food at the top of the pot is cooked evenly with the food on the bottom. You don't have to lift the lid and stir, losing heat and moisture.

Hope this helps
Corium


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

heres the one i have on amazon

Amazon.com: BonJour French Press Triomphe 8-Cup Double Wall Insulated Stainless Steel with Flavor Lock Brewing: Kitchen & Dining


----------

